# Fs128t casting deck



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So as said above, I have a fs12t. Absolutely love it, only issue is the front casting deck Bose a little bit when you stand up in it. I have seen a few modifications on YouTube of people putting foam inside but can't find exactly what materials were used to accomplish this. Have any of you guys out there done this with his kayak and what did you find works best. Looking to get this done quickly before the upcoming spring season starts. Thanks in advance for any help

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I know it's a cheap yak but someone has to have done this. Anyone?


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Vibe Sea ghost 130 and the back where the fishing crate and cooler go bows a little. I bought a couple foam yoga blocks, they look like foam bricks, cut them to the size i needed and wedged them under there and it took care of the bowing. Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

That's a good start, tnks.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Pour Form, 2 part liquid 8 lb has close to the density of soft woods


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

JAA said:


> Pour Form, 2 part liquid 8 lb has close to the density of soft woods


Is it light? I need to keep the weight low as it's already a piggy


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Pou...V57DbAhUCo4MKHY-zDk4QBQgmKAA&biw=1280&bih=614 Tip if you use it! Put a plastic garbage bag in the cavity then pour the foam in that, This will keep the foam from sticking to your hull, and will make for easy removal if you ever want to remove it, 6 and 8 lb are communally used for duck decoys, It's strong, light it floats great! 2-4 lbs are used under All boat floors for flotation but is not structural= stiff, The ply-wood is the structural part on top. Don't try to fill the whole cavity in one pour! This stuff expands, So use multiple pours, it will bond to itself. Stop at west marine for more information.


----------

